# Jumping/biting at me on leash



## Citrine (May 19, 2008)

Hi Everyone! 

I was hoping I could get some feedback on my 4 month Dane/Retriever's leash behavior.

In the past month my pup has started growling and jumping and biting at me while we're on our walk. Last time I took her for a walk she got so bad she ripped a hole in my tshirt. 

She's currently in puppy classes and on the trainers advice I try to place her in a sit stay....which works, but the minute we start walking again she's growling/jumping/biting. 

When my fiancee and I both take her for a walk she might start but it doesn't escalate at all. Our last walk last night, when he was holding her leash, she started looking around for me, growling and wanting to jump.

We share our responsibilities with her 50/50 and we've always been on the same page as far as corrections and acceptable behavior, so I'm not sure why she acts differently with me. Needless to say this is very frustrating, I want to be able to take my dog on walks!

Hopefully someone else has gone through this, and could give me some advice, I really want to respond appropriately and stop this behavior!!

Thanks


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

What techniques are you using to correct her when she does this? Leash pops..Kneeing her...Telling her No...Quick turnarounds...Standing still and stepping on the leash?


----------



## Citrine (May 19, 2008)

So far I've tried a quick leash pop with a firm no, and having her go into a sit stay. I've also tried quick turn arounds.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

It sounds like she wants to play and doesn't know that walks are 'serious'...not playtime. You'll need to adopt several strategies. 
The first is how to walk nicely by your side. Start in the house on leash and walk a few steps then _treat while walking _...don't stop to treat. Move the game to the front walk and do the same thing. Then do it in the backyard (if that's where you normally play). 
Do the same thing on your walks...treat while walking. If she jumps, use a stop sign with your hand to tell her NO. If she should hit your hand with her nose..so be it. I'm *not* advocating that you hit her deliberately on the nose. That body blocking/stop sign is recognized by most dogs.
If after all this, she still jumps, then you'll have to be quick....pull _down_ on the leash. If she continues to jump inspite of that, stand on the leash. Don't have her sit, don't say No...just let her self correct when she jumps again.


----------



## Citrine (May 19, 2008)

Thanks *Tooneydogs*, I'll give those tips a try!


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

How did it go?


----------



## Citrine (May 19, 2008)

Successful walk!!! 

Now, she didn't even really get into her jumping/biting behavior this time..about half way through the walk, she started looking at me and growling and at that point a leash pop and a firm no DID shake her out of it.

I know the problem isn't solved, she may get bad again in the next walk but I really needed to get a good walk under my belt. I was feeling really bummed out about not being able to walk my dog, since a big reason I got one was for walking and hiking! 
I will definitely use your tips *TooneyDogs* if I need to, just having something else to try makes me more confidant about walking her. I know Layla is a good dog I just need to be able to guide her.

Thanks again!

by the way, after reading al ot of other threads on this board, I realize the term "aggression" is being thrown around quite a bit...I even thought at one point this was aggressive behavior on her part. Thanks for the insight on inappropriate behavior/rough play vs. true aggression.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey citrine. Don't get discouraged. Sounds like you had a good walk after getting some good tips. At 4 months, my two were still tough on a leash walk, but they eventually got it and now at 8 months, I can walk both of them pretty leisurely, no pulling. 

Sounds like the puppy wants to play with you. Keep working with the tips given. He'll come around.


----------

